# BROWN SOCIETY 3RD ANNUAL 5 DE MAYO SHOW



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

COME OUT AND CELEBRATE CINCO DE MAY WITH US AND SOME GOOD TIMES.... :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 10 2011, 01:12 PM~19556750
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Hopefully Doing a HOP This Year.... :biggrin:


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 10 2011, 04:40 PM~19557903
> *Hopefully Doing a HOP This Year.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA_@Jan 10 2011, 09:35 PM~19562544
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

It's a Sunday This Time.. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 11 2011, 11:14 AM~19566070
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA_@Jan 10 2011, 10:35 PM~19562544
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 11 2011, 11:41 AM~19566252
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Jan 12 2011, 05:10 PM~19577918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

Vendor Booths $100....Let Me Know..  
Working On The Flyer.... :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jan 13 2011, 04:54 PM~19588481
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 15 2011, 01:13 AM~19603165
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Jan 15 2011, 10:12 AM~19604612
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 15 2011, 01:13 AM~19603165
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Compa??


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

Nuestro Pride will be there! :thumbsup: 

Had a good time last year! My boy still has his bike trophy next to his bed. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jan 16 2011, 12:29 AM~19610057
> *Nuestro Pride will be there! :thumbsup:
> 
> Had a good time last year! My boy still has his bike trophy next to his bed. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jan 16 2011, 12:29 AM~19610057
> *Nuestro Pride will be there! :thumbsup:
> 
> Had a good time last year! My boy still has his bike trophy next to his bed. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 16 2011, 11:25 AM~19611793
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA (Aug 23, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 17 2011, 10:41 AM~19619567
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA_@Jan 16 2011, 06:53 PM~19614282
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 20 2011, 12:04 AM~19646358
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

Raiders Raiders!! lol..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 20 2011, 02:35 PM~19650881
> *Raiders Raiders!! lol..
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 20 2011, 02:35 PM~19650881
> *Raiders Raiders!! lol..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 20 2011, 03:35 PM~19650881
> *Raiders Raiders!! lol..
> *


 :machinegun: :thumbsdown: :nono: :banghead: hno: :loco: :nosad:


----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Jan 22 2011, 10:21 AM~19666691
> *HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 22 2011, 02:45 PM~19668003
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 24 2011, 12:48 PM~19683007
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 25 2011, 12:34 AM~19690431
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 25 2011, 12:36 AM~19690440
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

cook1970, CHROME-N-PAINT
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 25 2011, 01:47 PM~19694099
> *cook1970, CHROME-N-PAINT
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA (Aug 23, 2010)

.................... :biggrin: DAMN CANT WAIT TILL THIS SHOW COMES AROUND ALWAYS A GOOD TIME WITH MY BROWN BROTHERS!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 25 2011, 04:04 PM~19695371
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by evilways70_@Jan 26 2011, 12:53 AM~19700449
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA_@Jan 25 2011, 09:13 PM~19698640
> *.................... :biggrin:  DAMN CANT WAIT TILL THIS SHOW COMES AROUND ALWAYS A GOOD TIME WITH MY BROWN BROTHERS!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Lucas93 (Feb 21, 2010)

uffin: uffin: :wave:


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

NEW FRIENDS WILL BE THERE AND MILHOUSE PERSUASION :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 26 2011, 11:03 PM~19709645
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milhouse91_@Jan 27 2011, 11:01 AM~19713257
> *NEW FRIENDS WILL BE THERE AND MILHOUSE PERSUASION  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

last years show


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

What up brown brothas what's cracking :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 29 2011, 10:55 AM~19730287
> *What up brown brothas what's cracking  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## red devil (Jul 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 30 2011, 03:19 AM~19735451
> *:nicoderm:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up where have you been hiding? :wave:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 10 2011, 03:40 PM~19557903
> *Hopefully Doing a HOP This Year.... :biggrin:
> *


Cool lmk I'll tell the boys ....
I'll get that stick back to u this week :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red devil_@Jan 30 2011, 09:05 PM~19741275
> *Whats up where have you been hiding? :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: Just here waiting to go back to work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: How have you been?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 30 2011, 09:08 PM~19741318
> *Cool lmk I'll tell the boys ....
> I'll get that stick back to u this week  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 31 2011, 04:07 PM~19747994
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 1 2011, 09:55 AM~19755574
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

WHAT THE LATEST U GOING TO LET CARS IN


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 2 2011, 02:29 AM~19764536
> *WHAT THE LATEST U GOING TO LET CARS IN
> *


DEPENDS ON WHO ITS 4  GOTTA GET THERE B4 WE JUDGE :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 2 2011, 01:29 AM~19764536
> *WHAT THE LATEST U GOING TO LET CARS IN
> *


Move in 7 - 11.... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 3 2011, 02:53 PM~19778924
> *Move in 7 - 11.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIKES87_@Feb 2 2011, 09:43 PM~19772889
> *DEPENDS ON WHO ITS 4  GOTTA GET THERE B4 WE JUDGE :biggrin:
> *


WHO ELSE TRAFFIC  HAVE TO WORK THAT DAY MIGHT GET OFF AT ELEVEN,WANT TO ATTEND TO SUPPORT YOUR SHOW....... I DONT NEED ANOTHER TROPHY :biggrin: JUST WANT TO REPERSENT


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 3 2011, 04:25 PM~19780148
> *WHO ELSE TRAFFIC   HAVE TO WORK THAT DAY MIGHT GET OFF AT ELEVEN,WANT TO ATTEND TO SUPPORT YOUR SHOW....... I DONT NEED ANOTHER TROPHY :biggrin:  JUST WANT TO REPERSENT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 3 2011, 05:25 PM~19780148
> *WHO ELSE TRAFFIC   HAVE TO WORK THAT DAY MIGHT GET OFF AT ELEVEN,WANT TO ATTEND TO SUPPORT YOUR SHOW....... I DONT NEED ANOTHER TROPHY :biggrin:  JUST WANT TO REPERSENT
> *



More trophies than you know what to do with...
Must be nice!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 3 2011, 09:55 PM~19783102
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## antdogbrownsociety (Jul 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Feb 4 2011, 12:02 AM~19784420
> *More trophies than you know what to do with...
> Must be nice!
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Feb 5 2011, 12:08 AM~19793020
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

$100 for vendor booths...let me know.... :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 8 2011, 05:43 PM~19820921
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## just4imz (Jul 24, 2007)

is there a list of catagories for this show yet? thanks in advance


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA (Aug 23, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA_@Feb 11 2011, 07:44 PM~19848217
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 16 2011, 10:06 PM~19889400
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

This Show is on a Sunday..
First & Second Place Trophies..
Over 50 classes..
:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 17 2011, 09:22 AM~19892016
> *This Show is on a Sunday..
> First & Second Place Trophies..
> Over 50 classes..
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Feb 22 2011, 10:26 AM~19932339
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 22 2011, 07:43 PM~19936463
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 22 2011, 08:29 PM~19937016
> *:wave:
> *


Hows it going GABINO? :biggrin:


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT its on a sunday ill b there fo sho my only day off can't think of a better place to b


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toker1_@Feb 23 2011, 08:39 PM~19946203
> *TTT its on a sunday ill b there fo sho my only day off can't think of a better place to b
> *


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: Can't wait!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Feb 24 2011, 10:25 PM~19955611
> *:thumbsup:  Can't wait!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 25 2011, 10:51 PM~19963620
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

any pics from last year.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 27 2011, 09:11 PM~19976077
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by evilways70_@Feb 28 2011, 02:19 PM~19981207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Mar 1 2011, 01:20 PM~19989522
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA (Aug 23, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by evilways70_@Feb 28 2011, 01:19 PM~19981207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> >
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT :thumbsup: *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 3 2011, 12:00 PM~20006866
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Mar 5 2011, 03:03 AM~20020518
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Mar 5 2011, 04:03 AM~20020518
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 11 2011, 10:01 AM~20067347
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> >


 :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 16 2011, 09:41 PM~20110375
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 18 2011, 07:19 PM~20124885
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pre reg.








Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN .C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.....FROM FRESNO 559


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Mar 20 2011, 03:07 PM~20135799
> *JUST DIPPIN .C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.....FROM FRESNO 559
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 20 2011, 08:16 PM~20138369
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pre reg.








Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona 
AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW CATEGORIES

40'S-BELOW- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD

50'S- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD

60'S- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL: 1ST 2ND 3RD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

70'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

80'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

LUXURY- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

HOT RODS - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

MUSCLE CAR - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

SPECIAL INTEREST/ LOW ROD - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD

MOTORCYCLE - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - CUSTOM - 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S-SUV- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

90'S-2000'S- TRUCKS- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD -FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

EURO'S- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

EL CAMINO/RANCHERO - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

—------------------------------------------------------------------------

BICYCLE CATEGORIES

16" - BELOW- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

20" - STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

BEACH CRUISERS- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

3 WHEEL- STREET: 1ST 2ND 3RD - MILD: 1ST 2ND 3RD - FULL: 1ST 2ND 3RD

---------------------------------------------------------------------—------------------------------------------

----SPECIALTY AWARDS-----

FURTHEST TRAVELED

MOST PLAQUED CARS

BEST PAINT

BEST CHROME

BEST ENGINE

BEST UPHOLSTRY


------BEST OF SHOW----
BEST CAR

BEST TRUCK

BEST BICYCLE

BEST OF SHOW MUST BE FULL SHOW

-----------------------------------—---------------------------------------

AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW HOP RULES

SINGLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 8 BATTERIES MAX

SUPER SINGLE: 35" LOCK UP / DROP UPPERS ONLY STOCK LOWERS / 10 BATTERIES MAX

SINGLE RADICAL: NO STAND STILL

DOUBLE STREET: 30" LOCK UP / ALL STOCK / NO MODIFICATIONS / 10 BATTERIES MAX

SUPER DOUBLE: 37" LOCK UP / DROP UPPERS ONLY / STOCK LOWERS / 12 BATTERIES MAX

DOUBLE RADICAL: NO STAND STILL

DANCERS: MUST COMPLETE 90 SEC.

***ATTENTION ALL - SINGLES - SUPER SINGLE - DOUBLE - SUPER DOUBLE ***
MUST HAVE SHOCKS OR YOU WILL BE PUT IN RADICAL CLASS

*** 3 MAKE A CLASS *** 

*** CASH PRIZES - 1ST $300 - 2ND $100 ***

ANY QUESTIONS ON HOP CALL SERGIO 661-431-5281


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 22 2011, 08:24 AM~20150408
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Mar 24 2011, 09:37 PM~20174352
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

DELEGATION Will b there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Mar 28 2011, 10:51 AM~20200764
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 31 2011, 02:13 PM~20229267
> *DELEGATION Will b there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 1 2011, 05:29 PM~20238328
> *:nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 31 2011, 03:13 PM~20229267
> *DELEGATION Will b there
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 3 2011, 09:40 AM~20247645
> *:h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 3 2011, 10:30 AM~20247845
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 4 2011, 01:51 PM~20256812
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Apr 8 2011, 08:50 AM~20290564
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 8 2011, 06:17 PM~20294924
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 8 2011, 09:41 PM~20296033
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## vpfifty1fifty (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

Getting closer.....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 10 2011, 09:09 PM~20307295
> *Getting closer.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 10 2011, 09:20 PM~20307403
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 10 2011, 10:02 PM~20307833
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

CHOLOS C.C. ARE GONNA BE THERE


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@Apr 10 2011, 10:42 PM~20308142
> *CHOLOS C.C. ARE GONNA BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@Apr 10 2011, 09:42 PM~20308142
> *CHOLOS C.C. ARE GONNA BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Apr 10 2011, 11:13 PM~20308370
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Apr 10 2011, 11:13 PM~20308370
> *
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 11 2011, 11:04 PM~20316772
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Apr 12 2011, 10:06 PM~20326045
> *:wave:
> *


hows ur car coming along


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Apr 12 2011, 11:08 PM~20326053
> *hows ur car coming along
> *


Got it back on the road, but still have a few things i gotta do to it. I'm just happy to be able to drive it instead of just look at it! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Apr 12 2011, 11:12 PM~20326079
> *Got it back on the road, but still have a few things i gotta do to it.  I'm just happy to be able to drive it instead of just look at it! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Apr 12 2011, 10:12 PM~20326079
> *Got it back on the road, but still have a few things i gotta do to it.  I'm just happy to be able to drive it instead of just look at it! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 13 2011, 02:35 PM~20330270
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :squint: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 13 2011, 02:35 PM~20330270
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

Getting closer.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 14 2011, 01:44 PM~20338972
> *Getting closer.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 14 2011, 01:44 PM~20338972
> *Getting closer.... :biggrin:
> *


 :run: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 14 2011, 06:38 PM~20341308
> *:run:  :run:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Apr 14 2011, 11:56 PM~20343763
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> >


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 18 2011, 10:08 PM~20370037
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

What categories u haven for bikes differnt or one catagory for all bikes....


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 19 2011, 05:27 AM~20371384
> *What categories u haven for bikes differnt or one catagory for all bikes....
> *


Full sise
20" and down
3 wheel
street & custom on all of them.. :biggrin:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Stylistics Los Angeles will be in the house. You can count on that!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 20 2011, 01:30 PM~20382188
> *Stylistics Los Angeles will be in the house. You can count on that!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 21 2011, 11:04 AM~20389589
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LRN818_@Apr 20 2011, 01:23 PM~20382146
> *Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 1swt63 (Oct 30, 2004)

Wassup...what are the different classes for trophies? Gonna be a good show :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1swt63_@Apr 22 2011, 08:24 AM~20396053
> *Wassup...what are the different classes for trophies?  Gonna  be a good show :biggrin:
> *


cars
49-below 50,60,70,80,90, 2000 and above

trucks
full size lowrider mini truck lowrider 
full size truck 
mini truck

suv
full size suv
mini suv

lowrider bike 

motorcycle plus more 


best of's awards
car
bike
truck


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Apr 22 2011, 11:16 AM~20396621
> *cars
> 49-below  50,60,70,80,90,  2000 and above
> 
> ...


First And Second place trophy's.... :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Apr 22 2011, 11:16 AM~20396621
> *cars
> 49-below  50,60,70,80,90,  2000 and above
> 
> ...


Any best of's????


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 22 2011, 05:26 PM~20398475
> *First And Second place trophy's.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :h5:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 22 2011, 05:06 PM~20398654
> *Any best of's????
> *


best of's awards
car
bike
truck


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Apr 22 2011, 11:16 AM~20396621
> *cars
> 49-below  50,60,70,80,90,  2000 and above
> 
> ...


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

any euro/import catagories?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 24 2011, 08:18 PM~20411891
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Apr 24 2011, 08:16 PM~20412373
> *any euro/import catagories?
> *


yes ill get more info


----------



## felix98 (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Apr 24 2011, 09:16 PM~20412373
> *any euro/import catagories?
> *


we do have a euro class, but as of now there is no import class. we can add an import class if we get enough of them. (3 import vehicles)


----------



## felix98 (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 22 2011, 06:06 PM~20398654
> *Any best of's????
> *


Best of:
Bike
Truck
Car 
S.U.V.
Overall vehicle


----------



## felix98 (Jan 5, 2011)

Specialty awards:
Farthest distance
Best paint
Best interior
Best Engine 
Best undercarriage
Most member participation


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

IM COMING!!! Plans are made and Im rolling solo dolo or with some friends from Delano.. Either way IM coming...


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

k cool so just euro or like street and mild ? or euro 2dr and 4dr


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

ANY HOP!!!ANY MONEY$$$$$$$$


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Apr 25 2011, 04:15 PM~20417623
> *k cool so just euro or like street and mild ? or euro 2dr and 4dr
> *


yes euro street 1st and 2nd and euro mild 1st and 2nd as far as 2dr/4dr not sure yet


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 25 2011, 03:45 PM~20417398
> *IM COMING!!! Plans are made and Im rolling solo dolo or with some friends from Delano.. Either way IM coming...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 25 2011, 08:02 PM~20419757
> *ANY HOP!!!ANY MONEY$$$$$$$$
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: sorry homie


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 25 2011, 09:02 PM~20419757
> *ANY HOP!!!ANY MONEY$$$$$$$$
> *


Not even for Bragging rights ???? :0


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ WILL B IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 25 2011, 08:14 PM~20419876
> *Not even for Bragging rights ???? :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Apr 25 2011, 08:16 PM~20419897
> *FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ WILL B IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Apr 25 2011, 09:20 PM~20419937
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Let us know we down to clown !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 25 2011, 08:25 PM~20419989
> *Let us know we down to clown !!!! :biggrin:
> *


im pretty sure we can clear a spot for u guys :biggrin:


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Impalas CC SALINAS VALLEY gonna show up.....Gonna be one hella drive but we're down like James Brown!!! See you guyz there uffin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 25 2011, 09:25 PM~20419989
> *Let us know we down to clown !!!! :biggrin:
> *


YOU WONT! :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneSweet63_@Apr 25 2011, 08:42 PM~20420115
> *Impalas CC SALINAS VALLEY gonna show up.....Gonna be one hella drive but we're down like James Brown!!!  See you guyz there uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks homie ill get back to u soon n ur pm bro


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 25 2011, 08:45 PM~20420134
> *YOU WONT!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 25 2011, 09:45 PM~20420134
> *YOU WONT!  :biggrin:
> *


Lol you right I won't ha ha !!!!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 25 2011, 10:02 PM~20419757
> *ANY HOP!!!ANY MONEY$$$$$$$$
> *



TTT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Apr 25 2011, 09:16 PM~20419897
> *FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ WILL B IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Apr 25 2011, 09:33 PM~20420045
> *im pretty sure we can clear a spot for u guys :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 25 2011, 09:42 PM~20420564
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 26 2011, 06:25 AM~20421798
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: see u


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey I have a drivleline slip yoke u want it .....


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## felix98 (Jan 5, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

exotics will be in the house.


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Apr 26 2011, 07:23 PM~20427640
> *exotics will be in the house.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Apr 26 2011, 08:23 PM~20427640
> *exotics will be in the house.
> *


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: i will get that day :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 26 2011, 08:42 AM~20422469
> *Hey I have a drivleline slip yoke u want it .....
> *


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Apr 27 2011, 08:21 AM~20430751
> *:biggrin: i will get that day :biggrin:
> *


I'm going to fresno on sat ill take it.....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: OK :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 27 2011, 10:01 AM~20431386
> *I'm going to fresno on sat ill take it.....
> *


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 27 2011, 09:01 AM~20431386
> *I'm going to fresno on sat ill take it.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 25 2011, 04:45 PM~20417398
> *IM COMING!!! Plans are made and Im rolling solo dolo or with some friends from Delano.. Either way IM coming...
> *


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks Like It's Gana Be Nice And Warm....
You Know What That Means.....


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

LINDSAY'S FINEST will be in the house


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Apr 29 2011, 08:27 AM~20447308
> *LINDSAY'S FINEST will be in the house
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

MY BOY BIG FISH HIM SELF WILL BE IN TOWN!!! ......bigfishproductions1.com..IS GOIN TO BE OUT RECORDEN AT THE SHOW HOPS STREETS HOPS HOLLA AT ME IF ANY 1 WONT TO BUY ANY VIDEOS 559 352-6911..VOL..1 THOO VOL58........ OR hit HIM up 323 479 2387....THESE VIDEOS GOIN AROUND THE WORLD SO LET SHOW THE WORLD WHAT WE GOT TO SHOW IN FRESNO AND THE 559 WE WILL BE AT MANCHEASTER SHOW SATURDAY AND IN VTOWN SUNDAY AND SUNDAY NIGHT CRUZIN KINGS TO BLACKSTONE..
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Apr 6 2011, 04:42 AM~20271923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

See you guys on Sunday


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 29 2011, 07:06 PM~20450999
> *See you guys on Sunday
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

We also will see you guys on Sunday. Tuf-E-Nuf...


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1962lolo_@Apr 30 2011, 07:08 AM~20453468
> *We also will see you guys on Sunday.  Tuf-E-Nuf...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

Well..It Looks Like It's Going To Be A Big Show....
See You Guys SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

:sprint:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

see you in the morning.


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Apr 30 2011, 07:30 PM~20456445
> *see you in the morning.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

keebs we will have a spot for u and whoever else wants to hop let me know. sorry no money maybe next year


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Im locked and loaded... See you all in a few hours.
Alex.


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 30 2011, 09:19 PM~20457184
> *Im locked and loaded... See you all in a few hours.
> Alex.
> *


see u in the morning


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

hope everyone has a safe trip and see u n a few hours


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Brown effects cc...bakersfield its on its way!! What time is rolling end? We running a little late!! Does any one know what time roll ends?


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@May 1 2011, 06:41 AM~20458466
> *Brown effects cc...bakersfield its on its way!! What time is rolling end? We running a little late!! Does any one know what time roll ends?
> *


By 11am


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@May 1 2011, 09:02 AM~20458533
> *By 11am
> *


Thanx....we kust fix the 68.......should be there in 45min


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@May 1 2011, 08:14 AM~20458828
> *Thanx....we kust fix the 68.......should be there in 45min
> *


Cool Bro see u n a little bit


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 1 2011, 02:30 PM~20460270
> *
> *


Nice show.... perfect weather....


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Want to thank Brown Society 4 putting on another good local show. Had a great time at the show got to see lots of good friends.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

just curious what catagory entry 71 & 72 ended up being placed into pretty sure we didnt place but just wanted to know what we were competing against today


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

grea8t Show!



AtomiC


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Had a great time met some new people and saw some old ones to childhood friends are some cool people..my sons bike took 1st 20' custom bike..thanks brown society great show....!


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbsup: GREAT TIME..GREAT PEOPLE..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## BustNOut84 (Mar 20, 2011)

> Nice show.... perfect weather....
> X2 THANKS BROWN SOCIETY WE HAD A GOOD TIME ...... :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 1 2011, 10:10 PM~20463566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix98 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you to everyone that came out and supported our show. Hope you had a good time. :wave: 


Thanks for posting the pics, keep them coming! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT MADE IT OUT..
MUCH LOVE..
FROM.."BROWN SOCIETY CAR CLUB"

"YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT"


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 2 2011, 08:00 AM~20465355
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT MADE IT OUT..
> MUCH LOVE..
> FROM.."BROWN SOCIETY CAR CLUB"
> ...


Nice show judging could have been better and not so BIAS... As your people said its another mans opinion right? End of my rant thats all.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 2 2011, 08:29 AM~20465551
> *Nice show judging could have been better and not so BIAS... As your people said its another mans opinion right? End of my rant thats all.
> *


Thanks Again For Coming Out.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@May 2 2011, 08:29 AM~20465551
> *Nice show judging could have been better and not so BIAS... As your people said its another mans opinion right? End of my rant thats all.
> *


i agree with you bro, theres was a question i had, cause i thought all body mods for mild/custom whatever and general scoring was based upon cleanliness. viewable points (engine bay, interior, trunk etc). cause there was a ride that had some ROUGH metal work with it candied over the top. were talking jagged metal too and it placed. i have alot of respect for the club its in they keep there rides clean and maintain them well from the looks of it. i have respect for the guys from brown society they have nice rides as well. just was kinda suprised by the judging.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Many thanks to Brown Society CC for showing a great show. Drove all the way from Salinas to enter my car and it was worth it. Weather was good, food was good, people where cool. WIll definately consider comming back again. Thanks again and hope to see you at future show.... :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneSweet63_@May 2 2011, 09:50 AM~20466682
> *Many thanks to Brown Society CC for showing a great show.  Drove all the way from Salinas to enter my car and it was worth it.  Weather was good, food was good, people where cool.  WIll definately consider comming back again.  Thanks again and hope to see you at future show.... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for coming to the show bro glad u had a good time


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@May 2 2011, 07:42 AM~20465662
> *i agree with you bro, theres was a question i had, cause i thought all body mods for mild/custom whatever and general scoring was based upon cleanliness. viewable points (engine bay, interior, trunk etc). cause there was a ride that had some ROUGH metal work with it candied over the top. were talking jagged metal too and it placed. i have alot of respect for the club its in they keep there rides clean and maintain them well from the looks of it.  i have respect for the guys from brown society they have nice rides as well. just was kinda suprised by the judging.
> *


well i hope u had a good time. thanks for ur input its something we can work in for the next show  thanks again for coming to the show


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

yea enviroment was cool, no drama, got some great food vendors, its a good show, like i said have alot of respect for you guys, and the other club, everybody judges diffrently.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Gretat Show, Great Weather, Great People, Thanks Brown Society 4 a Great Time :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

6 Bike Entries : 3 - 1st Place, 2 - 2nd Place & Best of Show Bike.


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

HE DIDNT EVEN HAVE A CHANCE TO ASK THEM FOR THERE NUMBERS, THEY ASKED HIM FOR HIS NUMBER. THATS MY BOY

















































MAJESTICS PUTTING IT DOWN.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 2 2011, 08:00 AM~20465355
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT MADE IT OUT..
> MUCH LOVE..
> FROM.."BROWN SOCIETY CAR CLUB"
> ...


GONGRATS!!! Looks like you guys had a GOOD SHOW!!!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 2 2011, 10:53 PM~20472713
> *GONGRATS!!! Looks like you guys had a GOOD SHOW!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks..
Yup It Was Good

We Got Lucky with the weather to..
Nice sunny day..
not to hot


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 3 2011, 09:48 AM~20474838
> *:biggrin: Thanks..
> Yup It Was Good
> 
> ...


Where is my trophy for the exhibition..... :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@May 3 2011, 09:55 AM~20474903
> *Where is my trophy for the exhibition..... :biggrin:
> *


Got it right here....


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

IT WAS A GREAT SHOW. NEW FRIENDS C.C. HAD LOTS OF FUN OUT THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 3 2011, 09:58 AM~20474920
> *Got it right here....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## liftedyota (Dec 16, 2009)

GOOD SHOW BROWN SOCIETY ALOT OF NICE RIDES BROUGHT OUT THE YOTA FOR ITS FIRST SHOW AND TOOK HOME 2 TROPHIES FIFTY 1 FIFTY WAS REPRESENTIN STRONG OUT THERE 7 TROPHIES 2 BEST OF'S AND MOST MEMBERS C YALL AT THE NEXT ONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Good show! Brown effects cc had a good time!! Lot of nice cars, good people. Thanx brown society see u guys next yr.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 3 2011, 09:48 AM~20474838
> *:biggrin: Thanks..
> Yup It Was Good
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@May 3 2011, 04:44 PM~20478045
> *Good show! Brown effects cc had a good time!! Lot of nice cars, good people. Thanx brown society see u guys next yr.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

HERES SOME PICS FROM THE SHOW


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Lucas93 (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 3 2011, 07:57 PM~20479340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ocmofohs (Mar 19, 2009)

Would like to come out, but can't this year.. When you are in town (Santa Ana) Come visit our Elk's Lodge.. #794... We should be having another show there soon.. I'll hit you up.


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

I JUST WANT TO THANK GABINO AND BROWN SOCIETY CAR CLUB FOR LETTING ME PERFORM AT YOUR SHOW I HAD A GREAT TIME DOWN THERE AND MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT!!!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOS CAR CLUB_@May 4 2011, 03:34 AM~20481611
> *I JUST WANT TO THANK GABINO AND BROWN SOCIETY CAR CLUB FOR LETTING ME PERFORM AT YOUR SHOW I HAD A GREAT TIME DOWN THERE AND MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT!!!!
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@May 3 2011, 07:57 PM~20479340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 4 2011, 11:02 PM~20488019
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:uh:


----------

